# GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!



## maximus808 (Apr 15, 2010)

I just want to say good luck to all the test takers tomorrow and thanks to all the members who helped me in my studying. I'm pretty much done studying and will probably glance over the materials I know best, go for good workout to

relieve some stress, eat a good dinner, and get some well needed rest  . Don't forget to pack

your lunches too  . I can't wait till this is over


----------



## NEED2009 (Apr 15, 2010)

Recommend every test taker to relax and get a good night sleep.

It is now too late to worry about what to study.


----------

